# "Westboro Church protest meets students' mocking"



## Mirry (Mar 23, 2009)

Reading this article has pretty much made my entire week (especially the bit about "God Hates Figs"). Hopefully it will have a similar effect on you.

The only disappointment was that the WBC protesters weren't even embarrassed about being relentlessly mocked.


----------



## spaekle (Mar 23, 2009)

DUDE. This made my week too. xD

It does kind of suck that they weren't embarrassed, but I think they do a good enough job of embarrassing themselves anyway.



> On the eastern side of the quad, students who had been waiting for the group waved signs mocking the WBC’s trademark “God Hates Fags” poster. The signs bore slogans such as “God <3’s internet porn,” “God hates the new Facebook,” and “God hates dial-up.”


That was my favorite part.


----------



## Aenrhien (Mar 23, 2009)

That just made my week. Bout time someone did something about them.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome.

If you read one of the comments, there was another WBC protest and the kids made a sponsorship; people pledged to give money to a GLBT charity for every 15 minutes the WBC was protesting. Oh the delicious irony.


----------



## Keltena (Mar 23, 2009)

Wonderful. 8D

"God hates the new Facebook"... that just about made my day~


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 23, 2009)

Good shit, people of Chicago. Good shit, indeed. :3


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh yeah. 

Lol God hates the new facebook


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 24, 2009)

go chicago. whooooo

Love this, Chicago needed some internet love.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 27, 2009)

People are mocking Westboro Crackpot Church and nobody's mentioned that God Hates Shrimp?


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 27, 2009)

start mocking all churches and maybe then we'll get somewhere


----------



## J.T. (Apr 2, 2009)

i dunno watershed, not all churches are as fundie (aka shitbaggish) as WBC, they don't _all_ deserve to be mocked

Honestly, the Westboro Baptist Church members don't deserve respect, acknowledgment, or even the attention given to them by spitting in their faces. It's nice to see people standing up and saying "hey fuck you", though.


----------



## Abwayax (Apr 2, 2009)

I kinda wonder why Westboro Church gets mocked so much. Don't people realize that WBC effectively mocks itself?

I mean seriously. If I didn't know any better I would have thought it was a parody.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't see why it's funny. God _does_ hate figs. :( and shrimp. and cotton/polyester blends. and women showing their legs off. and pigskin. and a _host _of other things.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 2, 2009)

J.T. said:


> i dunno watershed, not all churches are as fundie (aka shitbaggish) as WBC, they don't _all_ deserve to be mocked
> 
> Honestly, the Westboro Baptist Church members don't deserve respect, acknowledgment, or even the attention given to them by spitting in their faces. It's nice to see people standing up and saying "hey fuck you", though.


no. _everything_ deserves to be mocked.


----------



## J.T. (Apr 2, 2009)

Everything religious-wise? I'm atheist/rabid anti-religion too, but the theists who stay out of the way, don't try to witness, and follow the basic teachings of their religion are pretty cool (usually).


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 3, 2009)

J.T. said:


> Everything religious-wise? I'm atheist/rabid anti-religion too, but the theists who stay out of the way, don't try to witness, and follow the basic teachings of their religion are pretty cool (usually).


when I say everything, I mean _everything_, not just religion


----------



## J.T. (Apr 3, 2009)

oh i see

makes more sense

somehow


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 3, 2009)

Are you _sure_ they aren't a parody religion...?


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah, pretty sure

I mean I read something once about the intimate details of the early private lives of the Phelps children.

it's horrifying

and not just because they're religious fundamentalists.


----------



## Abwayax (Apr 4, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Are you _sure_ they aren't a parody religion...?


You never know, parodies (and satires to an extent) can be quite convincing.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 4, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> You never know, parodies (and satires to an extent) can be quite convincing.


Yes, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 4, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> yeah, pretty sure
> 
> I mean I read something once about the intimate details of the early private lives of the Phelps children.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I read an account of that too, it's disgusting. I'm really glad some of those kids managed to escape this cult.
They've all changed their family names to avoid being associated with the Phelps family, too.


----------



## J.T. (Apr 4, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> yeah, pretty sure
> 
> I mean I read something once about the intimate details of the early private lives of the Phelps children.
> 
> ...


You mean like Nate being beaten with a fucking mattock like it was a baseball bat? Fred Phelps is a monster, plain and simple.

And in case you've never heard of it, this is a mattock:







Anyone who even threatens to beat anyone with that deserves the hell he preaches. Except much, much worse.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 5, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Yeah, I read an account of that too, it's disgusting. I'm really glad some of those kids managed to escape this cult.
> They've all changed their family names to avoid being associated with the Phelps family, too.


Yeah, I read through it all and I was disgusted at the end. It was so sad what happened to that one son's girlfriend (the one who became a prostitute or drug addict or something and died).



J.T. said:


> You mean like Nate being beaten with a fucking mattock like it was a baseball bat? Fred Phelps is a monster, plain and simple.
> 
> And in case you've never heard of it, this is a mattock:
> 
> ...


Yeah, and the running every day and making them sell things, beating his wife etc.


----------

